# Watering the Vegetable Garden With City Water



## ConnieSue (Apr 6, 2011)

it is my understanding that chloramine DOES NOT EVAPORATE. Cities have come to use chloramine (chlorine and ammonia mixed together) instead of chlorine. 

for more information go to https://www.chloramineinfocenter.net/WhatIsChloramine.htm


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Connie - yes, chloramine doesn't evaporate like chlorine. It is used because it last longer. More and more cities are using chloramine over chlorine, but some still use it. There are some cities that add fluoride and some do not. 

It's always best to check with your local water works to find out what chemicals are added in the water supply.


----------



## Cherina_McFadden (Apr 6, 2011)

Some places it is illegal to use rain barrels. Starting last year in our state we can use them but we are supposed to register them with the state.


----------



## Polly (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm amazed that you need to register a rain barrel as stated by Cherina McFadden. You would have thought they encourage it - not only does it save expensive, treated drinking water. It also means less rainwater has to be processed by the storm drain systems. I would have thought providing free rain collecting barrels would pay for itself financially and environmentally.


----------



## Bill_Brikiatis (Feb 9, 2011)

I live in an area where we don't have public water. Everyone in my town has a well. It's not really as rural as it sounds. We live 45 minutes from Boston.

Well water is not always the best for plants either. My well has naturally occuring floride and other minerals. The pH is also very basic. The other issue to consider is the electricity it takes to pump water to the surface. Our electric rates are pretty high. So, although well water might sound like a great answer, harvesting water from your roof is the option I'd go with in most cases. 

I use a rain barrel as much as possible, especially for my blueberries, which enjoy acidic soil.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

You make a great point about well water, Bill. It might not be the best solution, but is a possibility. Well water can also be very hard and contain high amounts of iron as well. There may be a need to purchase water softeners which will also add to expenses.

I agree that the optimum solution is to use captured rain water, but there are times when this is very limited. For instance, last summer I received 1/4" of rain between May 5th and August 12th. It was a very dry summer that meant an empty rain barrel for me most of the summer.

I had to begin manually collecting gray water and relying on city water to supplement my watering needs. I'm actually very glad you brought this up because I totally forgot to mention gray water as a means for watering the vegetable garden.


----------



## Steve2 (Mar 4, 2011)

One solution I haven't seen mentioned, is the one I used here in South Texas. A Filter. While not a trivial DIY exercise, plumbing a filter into the water line used to go to your garden is not very difficult or expensive. Of course, it does presume a dedicate water line to the garden for drip or faucet. Yes there are smaller filters for hoses and faucets, but I have no experience with those. I'll leave that to others to test as I am a dedicated drip irrigation gardener. To that end, I added a filter at the water line that clears out all the nasty stuff we have been discussing.

Great Subject, tee!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Steve - Wow! You know I didn't even think of using a filter! That's a great idea! If the filter is good for removing chlorine and chloramine then you are all set for using it in the vegetable garden. 

Of course, like you mentioned, the filter should be directly plumbed into the water line that's used for watering the garden, but that's really not that tough in most cases. 

Thanks for your valuable input!


----------



## Pete (Apr 19, 2012)

I can attest to the difference between city water and other sources. My dad has planted his garden the last couple years and used well water from his new home. His plants are full and a lush green. Previously, he lived a couple miles south in the city and his plants were never as lush and productive as they are now. Rather they were thin and lighter green. Same soil but different water source.


----------



## Tim3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Quote: "Chlorine and fluoride will evaporate when left sitting for at least a day."

It is my understanding that fluoride is very difficult to eliminate and does not evaporate.


----------



## janama (Jan 12, 2015)

with regards to rainwater being better, rainwater that comes down in a storm when there is lightning about has additional nitrogen added by the lightning so it fertilizes as well.


----------

